# Kernel panic when restarting NFSD



## belon_cfy (Oct 1, 2014)

Hi 
My FreeBSD 9.3 with update p2 panic today when restarting the nfsd service, below is the error message in message log. Any Idea_?_


```
Oct  1 23:21:55 storage kernel:
Oct  1 23:21:55 storage kernel:
Oct  1 23:21:55 storage kernel: Fatal trap 12: page fault while in kernel mode
Oct  1 23:21:55 storage kernel: cpuid = 1; apic id = 12
Oct  1 23:21:55 storage kernel: fault virtual address = 0x368
Oct  1 23:21:55 storage kernel: fault code            = supervisor read data, page not present
Oct  1 23:21:55 storage kernel: instruction pointer   = 0x20:0xffffffff808d74bd
Oct  1 23:21:55 storage kernel: stack pointer         = 0x28:0xffffff823a17e560
Oct  1 23:21:55 storage kernel: frame pointer         = 0x28:0xffffff823a17e5d0
Oct  1 23:21:55 storage kernel: code segment          = base 0x0, limit 0xfffff, type 0x1b
Oct  1 23:21:55 storage kernel: = DPL 0, pres 1, long 1, def32 0, gran 1
Oct  1 23:21:55 storage kernel: processor eflags      = interrupt enabled, resume,
Oct  1 23:21:55 storage kernel: IOPL = 0
Oct  1 23:21:55 storage kernel: current process               = 12 (irq271: em1:rx 0)
Oct  1 23:21:55 storage kernel: trap number           = 12
```

Below is my rc.conf NFS setting: 

```
# NFS
nfsv4_server_enable="YES"
rpcbind_enable="YES"
nfs_server_enable="YES"
nfs_server_flags="-u -t -n 16"
mountd_flags="-r"
rpc_lockd_enable="YES"
rpc_statd_enable="YES"
```


----------



## SirDice (Oct 1, 2014)

Usually, although not always, a fatal trap 12; "supervisor read data, page not present" indicates there may be something wrong with the machine's memory. But the trap seems to occur with em1 so it could also be a driver issue or a hardware problem with that network card.


----------

